# Smile for the day....



## ab canuck (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello all, I just received this from a friend, They Know I enjoy making sausage so I thought I would pass it on to all the sausage fans out there..













IMG_0846.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Feb 15, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Feb 15, 2017)

Hahahah funny!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 19, 2017)

Haha.  Good one.

Gary


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 19, 2017)

Das ist guud!


----------



## hb99 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ganz Lustig!


----------

